# Wolf Eyes Decision - M90X or M100X



## TommyRox (Jan 14, 2007)

I am trying to decide if I want a Wolf Eyes M90X or the M100X. I have read the specs on both and they pretty much look the same except for the bezel diameters. Both seem to have the same specs from what I see:

Output: 195 Lumens or 300 ??? Found conflicting information
Runtime: 50 minutes
Bulb: 12V Xenon
Battery: 4XCR123
Tactical button tailcap




*M100X-A Non-Rechargeable: *








_*M90X -A Non-Rechargeable:*_









CPF members - which one do you have/prefer?


----------



## Dorky1 (Jan 15, 2007)

FYI..you can also purchase the M90 Bezel ($25) or the M100 Bezel ($55) from PTS. Be aware that the bulbs are different and don't forget to use your CPF discount at PTF. I just ordered a M90X,M90-13V LRB-168 Conversion Kit, and LF 700,EO-13 High Output Lamp - 700 Lumen. I think Lumens Factory sells a 550 lumen D36 bulb to fit the M90X if you need more than the stock 300 lumens.


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 15, 2007)

I am still somewhat of a newb but that sounds like what I would like to put together. If ya don't mind me asking what was the total through PTS? You can PM if ya want - thanks in advance !


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 15, 2007)

Dorky1 said:


> I think Lumens Factory sells a 550 lumen D36 bulb to fit the M90X if you need more than the stock 300 lumens.


They make a 550-lumen 12V lamp, which runs on nonrechargeable (primary) 123A cells only. They also make a 450-lumen D36-size 9V lamp for use with two 168A cells; for safety reasons, it's runtime limited to 5 minutes at a time. Next month or so they'll be introducing a 13V, 40-lumen, 1.4A lamp for use with three 150A or 168A cells; it will be able to operate without runtime restrictions.

Go with the M90-series; compared with the M100, it's easier to carry and store and offers about a dozen lamp options, all but two usable with rechargeables:

130 lumens 9V Wolf Eyes D36-9V (pre-2006 model)
200 lumens 9V Wolf Eyes D36-9V
250 lumens 9V RICO Alpha 9
300 lumens 13V Wolf Eyes D36-13V
320 lumens 9V Lumens Factory SR-9L
320 lumens 12V Lumens Factory (added Jan. 16) (123A cells only)
350 lumens (est.) 12V Wolf Eyes D36-12V (3x150A)
380 lumens 9V Lumens Factory HO-9L
400 lumens 13V Lumens Factory HO-13L (coming soon)
450 lumens 9V Lumens Factory EO-9L
550 lumens 12V Lumens Factory (123A cells only)
700 lumens 13V Lumens Factory EO-13L
By contrast, the M100/M100X can use only one lamp (Wolf Eyes 12V; 200 lumens on two rechargeables, 300 lumens on 4 primaries). This lamp may be safe to use with three 150A cells for 300 lumens.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jan 15, 2007)

What will you be using the light for? The M90 bezel gives you a smooth spot-flood type beam. The M100 bezel gives you a pencil like hotspot which will out-throw most lights with very useful spill.

The M100X is much bulkier to carry around because of that turbo bezel, but if you want throw, the M100X is hard to beat. From what my stock M100X puts out, the 300lumen claim is about right...


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 15, 2007)

M90X would be my choice for starters - I just got an EO-9L lamp for it from Lumens Factory - rated 450 Lumens - I run it off two 18650 batteries I tore out of a laptop (Sony batteries and they still seem quite strong, charge up fully) and so I'd get a M90X (with your discount about $50) - hard deal to beat for that much Lumens and quality and with the much higher Lumen bulbs available you might just be able to throw as far as that M100.


----------



## vortechs (Jan 15, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> By contrast, the M100/M100X can use only one lamp (Wolf Eyes 12V; 200 lumens on two rechargeables, 300 lumens on 4 primaries). This lamp may be safe to use with three 150A cells for 300 lumens.



There may be only one factory option for the M100, but didn't somebody do a mod to install a bi-pin bulb in the M100 setup?


----------



## vortechs (Jan 15, 2007)

TommyRox said:


> I am trying to decide if I want a Wolf Eyes M90X or the M100X. I have read the specs on both and they pretty much look the same except for the bezel diameters. Both seem to have the same specs from what I see:
> 
> CPF members - which one do you have/prefer?



The M90X is more general purpose, so it would be a good choice to get first. I have both the M90X and M100X, they're both great lights. I like the M100X because it has a very nice beam (tight hotspot with lots of throw and a very generous spillbeam) that is unlike any of my other lights. However, with the cost of CR123 cells, it is important to consider a rechargeable setup, which is easier to get with the M90.


----------



## westfork (Jan 15, 2007)

Paul, Of the Lumens Factory 9V D36 lamps (SR-9L, HO-9L, & EO-9L) do you know if any have a floody beam like the 12V and 13V lamps that come with the M90? I have found that 2 - 168A cells fire the 12V fairly well but was looking for something more matched to output.
Thanks,
Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 15, 2007)

Super deal - I am defintely going with the M90X then. I have a cabin in Arkansas and when it gets dark - it gets DARK as we are way out there. I need a light to go varmin chasing and to use when I am avoiding the snakes on our evening travels through the woods. 

Thanks guys !!!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 15, 2007)

vortechs said:


> There may be only one factory option for the M100, but didn't somebody do a mod to install a bi-pin bulb in the M100 setup?


Yes, David of Italy.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 15, 2007)

westfork said:


> Paul, Of the Lumens Factory 9V D36 lamps (SR-9L, HO-9L, & EO-9L) do you know if any have a floody beam like the 12V and 13V lamps that come with the M90? I have found that 2 - 168A cells fire the 12V fairly well but was looking for something more matched to output.
> Thanks,
> Lloyd


I'm totally with you, Lloyd. I find flood more useful. I'm still waiting on my Lumens Factory lamps. From what I've read, the company's design philosophy is to direct most of the lumens into throw. 

For the M90, the brightest, widest flood I've found is the Wolf Eyes 13V. The second best would be the RICO Alpha 9 (9V). The Wolf Eyes 12V beam is more of a "throw plus spill".

If you like your flood wide, you might pick up the larger Surefire BeamShaper (diffuser), add some wrapping tape to a Wolf Eyes tactical head, and diffuse a 380-lumen EO-9 D26.


----------



## Chronos (Jan 15, 2007)

I concur as I ownded an M90X that I upgraded to 13v status, and also purchased an M100X turbo head. The M90X is a ram of light... an amazing beam to behold. It was a great trail light, especially in the 13v guise. That stated, I loved the beam on the M100X. Yes, it threw and threw and threw but the reflector is 1/2 OP so it also had a HUGE, bright spill beam.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jan 15, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I'm totally with you, Lloyd. I find flood more useful. I'm still waiting on my Lumens Factory lamps. From what I've read, the company's design philosophy is to direct most of the lumens into throw.


 
Yes, but the beam is pretty wide (compared to a Mag or TL-3 beam), so it's a nice compromise. I really like my HO-4 and HO-9, and am anxiously awaiting the HO-13.


----------



## westfork (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the information Paul. I just ordered some of the RICO Alpha-9 250 lumen lamp modules for a 2 - 18650 rechargeable setup for a 90X. Sounds like a good rig. I have the 168 extender for a 13V setup but the shorter length of the standard tube is handy for some applications. 
Lloyd


----------



## cmaylodm (Jan 15, 2007)

So no Lumens Factory lamps in the M100? I'd like the turbo head, but if you can't change out the lamp assemblies I think I might have to get the M90. How is the throw on the D36 Lumens Factory bulbs?


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jan 16, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> So no Lumens Factory lamps in the M100? I'd like the turbo head, but if you can't change out the lamp assemblies I think I might have to get the M90. How is the throw on the D36 Lumens Factory bulbs?



It throws similar to stock WE lamps but significantly brighter due to the lower voltage needed to light them. I run my D36 HO-9L with 2 x 18650 in the M90x and it is amazingly whiter and brighter than stock 12v lamp...


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Jan 16, 2007)

cmaylodm said:


> So no Lumens Factory lamps in the M100? I'd like the turbo head, but if you can't change out the lamp assemblies I think I might have to get the M90. How is the throw on the D36 Lumens Factory bulbs?



It throws similar to stock WE lamps but significantly brighter due to the lower voltage needed to light them. I run my D36 HO-9L with 2 x 18650 in the M90x and it is amazingly whiter and brighter than stock 12v lamp...


----------



## Owen (Jan 16, 2007)

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> They also make a 450-lumen D36-size 9V lamp for use with two 168A cells; for safety reasons, it's runtime limited to 5 minutes at a time.


10 minutes. The only one limited to 5 is the EO-13L.
And there's another 12V from Lumens Factory, the 320 lumen SR-12.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 16, 2007)

Owen said:


> 10 minutes. The only one limited to 5 is the EO-13L.
> And there's another 12V from Lumens Factory, the 320 lumen SR-12.


Thanks for the corrections, Owen. I've added the SR-12 to my list in Post 4.


----------



## westfork (Jan 16, 2007)

Paul, If you are adding to the list, how about:

450 lumens 9V Lumens Factory E0-9L
250? lumens 9V RICO Alpha-9
(you've mentioned both of these, just not on the list in post #4.)

Thanks again for all your information and experience with these.
Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW keep in mind I am still somewhat a flash newbie but just when I had made my decision to go with the M90X I now see that this goes ALOT further with the lamp upgrades as well as voltage conversions - cool stuff !! 

Just when I thought I was just gonna purchase a "stock" flashlight






I REALLY like what Dorky1 is putting together but wanted to keep it around $100.00.

Loaded question now guys - what are my other options with this flashlight?

Lamps - conversion kits - batteries


----------



## westfork (Jan 17, 2007)

Tommy, You can see there are lots of configurations for the M90. Some that interest me:

-M90 with 168 extension tube (3 - 18650/168 cells) EO-13 lamp for 700 lumens. A blaster for short periods of use. I mainly use lights in the winter when the heat is not much of a factor. I found that even very high output lights don't get really hot when it is far below zero. Also the 13v D36 lamp that comes with the 168 extension tube puts out a nice smooth 300 lumen light for this body configuration - I just like the idea of the extra oomph of the EO-13 when putting up with the long body.

-M90 with 2 - 18650/168 cells. RICO Alpha-9 lamp for 250 lumen floody beam or with EO-9L for 450 lumen moderate time use beam. Useful and the standard length Rattlesnake body fits nicely in my back pocket when heading out the door to take care of something. 

-M90 with 4 - CR123 cells. HO-12 lamp for 550 lumens. High output set-up good for long term inactive storage but ready to go when needed.

The M90X was a good base for these setups - especially during the Christmas sale at PTS. It makes things easier and cheaper if the batteries and charger are standardized with other lights you have. I only have experience with a couple of configurations as I am waiting on some of the lamp types.

Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks westfork - that was EXACTLY what I was looking for. :goodjob:


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 17, 2007)

westfork said:


> Paul, If you are adding to the list, how about:
> 
> 450 lumens 9V Lumens Factory E0-9L
> 250? lumens 9V RICO Alpha-9
> (you've mentioned both of these, just not on the list in post #4.)


Added; thanks!


----------



## westfork (Jan 17, 2007)

TommyRox said:


> Thanks westfork - that was EXACTLY what I was looking for. :goodjob:



Just remember much of this is from others' posts as I am still experimenting with this set-up (meaning no first-hand experience yet with the Lumens Factory and RICO lamps). I have come to respect the M90 as one solid flashlight as I have been tinkering with my M90x, 168 extension tube, different batteries, and the Wolf Eyes 12v and 13v lamps. I originally tried hard not to like it as I have been heading towards the new leds and HIDs and only bought one along with my 24W Boxer since the price seemed too good to pass up. Now I see that it fills a niche between the efficient leds and the high powered HIDs. I personally have no use for an incandescent below 200 lumens as several Cree-based lights fill this need very well. However, the M90 in some of its configurations is a good substitute for HIDs in the 10W/500 lumen range with the big advantage of momentary on/off and simplicity of components. No ballast or complicated circuitry to go out - Just a heavy duty metal body, some batteries, and a lamp assembly that can be replaced for $9 to $20 if need be. Just seriously consider using rechargeable 18650/168a batteries. I find I use this light a LOT and it uses way too many CR123 primaries for daily use.
Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks again for all the help gentlemen - making the purchase today after a quick desposit at the bank. From a stock stand point, what bulb should I get using the 4XCR123s - HO-12 High Output 55 Lumen? I will have to wait till next paycheck to upgrade to the 13V conversion kit unfortunately - mama just can't understand a $170.00 flashlight - geeeeez. I was also looking on PTS and wonder if it might be cheaper to just get the M90 already converted ( 150A or 168A batteries?) decisions - decisions. :touche: 

On the rechargables - is it normally better to leave them plugged in charging full time or only charge on an as-need basis?


----------



## Dorky1 (Jan 17, 2007)

If you choose 168A (18650 batteries), they have some great little Cree based LED lights that use a single 18650 battery for a little 2 cr123 sized light. Check out the LED forum for more info and opinions. Just thought I'd get you going on more ways to spend your money!!!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jan 17, 2007)

TommyRox said:


> Thanks again for all the help gentlemen - making the purchase today after a quick desposit at the bank. From a stock stand point, what bulb should I get using the 4XCR123s - HO-12 High Output 550 Lumen?


I'd stick with the stock Wolf Eyes D36-12V. You can use it with primaries or 150A cells, and possibly with 168A cells; I'll be testing that prospect this weekend, if my Lumens Factory order arrives by then. A number of CPFers prefer it to the D36-13V; it draws less current and it definitely throws better.


----------



## westfork (Jan 17, 2007)

The Wolf Eyes 12v D36 does work with 2 - 18650/168 cells. It is not nearly as bright as when driven by 4 - CR123s though. 
Tommy, if you plan on using this light a lot I would get lamps that work on rechargables. 
Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think that I will using it on a "daily" basis unless we go out off town for a weekend then it will get used quite a bit. I think I have decided to order the following tonight to start then upgrade to rechargeables later depending upon it's useage:

(1) M90X
(1) HO-12 High Output Lamp *or *12V D36 Xenon Bulb by Wolf Eyes [12V D36]*? Suggestions welcome
*


----------



## westfork (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't think you can go wrong with the M90x, especially at Mike's prices. Remember you will be getting one Wolf Eyes 12v D36 lamp packaged with the M90x. You can then see what you think about its output and runtime and can reconfigure this solid base unit any time you want. I just emailed you that Word document we discussed.
Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 17, 2007)

Ordered


----------



## jabajet (Jan 18, 2007)

Too bad the M90X is not on sale for $49.95 anymore.


----------



## vtran96 (Jan 18, 2007)

jabajet said:


> Too bad the M90X is not on sale for $49.95 anymore.



Tell me about it. It was in my shopping cart ready to go through the ordering process, but I was waiting for a response to an email I sent out. By the time I got the response, the price was changed. Oh well, I'm now reevaluating my decision. I will buy a WE, it's just a question of which ones.:mecry:


----------



## Paul5M (Jan 18, 2007)

vtran96 said:


> Tell me about it. It was in my shopping cart ready to go through the ordering process, but I was waiting for a response to an email I sent out. By the time I got the response, the price was changed. Oh well, I'm now reevaluating my decision. I will buy a WE, it's just a question of which ones.:mecry:


It's not that bad, it's only up by $8.51


----------



## westfork (Jan 19, 2007)

I just tried the new Lumens Factory EO-13 (13V 700 lumen) lamp in my M90. That puppy can throw! Very nice beam with quite a large hot spot. At 300 yards it illuminated my outbuildings very nicely. I do believe it pushes the 18650s to the limit. I was using the new higher capacity 18650s by AW and they would not restart the lamp when attempted at times (1 of 4?) immediately after turning it off. It would restart after a small rest.

As to the 5 minute heat warning. Perhaps if used indoors that would be an issue. I just ran it for seven minutes walking down to my mailbox and back. At the end of the seven minutes most of the flashlight was cold to the touch. The end third of the bezel was maybe up to body temperature. The batteries were about room temperature. It was an average night for this time of year at 8 degrees Fahrenheit (30 degrees warmer than 2 nights ago). I wouldn't want to keep my hand closely exposed to the beam very long though.

All in all this lamp in an M90 Rattlesnake makes an inexpensive but effective substitute for a 10 watt HID. The only issue is the capability of the batteries to keep up with it on restarts.

Lloyd


----------



## Owen (Jan 19, 2007)

westfork said:


> I was using the new higher capacity 18650s by AW and they would not restart the lamp when attempted at times (1 of 4?) immediately after turning it off. It would restart after a small rest.


I wonder what's going on there. The EO-13 pulls less current than the EO-9L, which neither AWs new or previous 18650s have any problem with, and the new ones light up the ROP Hi on each try(after a double the first time), which draws about twice the current of the EO-13.


----------



## SpiritLed (Jan 19, 2007)

I got the last M90X at the previous price (in transit) - thanks Mike!

With incans, is the rule that I can run the lamp up to the rated voltage without fear of destruction?


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 25, 2007)

I got my M90X - LOVE it !!!! Thanks Mike !


----------



## DUQ (Jan 25, 2007)

Awsome TommyRox. I just got my first WE light myself today; an Eagle-2. Very good light and an even better price.


----------



## westfork (Jan 25, 2007)

Owen said:


> I wonder what's going on there. The EO-13 pulls less current than the EO-9L, which neither AWs new or previous 18650s have any problem with, and the new ones light up the ROP Hi on each try(after a double the first time), which draws about twice the current of the EO-13.



Owen, It turns out my lamp was a fluke and died right after my post (Lumens Factory took care of it). This is good news as there is no issue with this awesome lamp and available 18650 cells as I had thought. The output of this EO-13 beats everything I've seen short of HID.
Lloyd


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 25, 2007)

The Factory Lumens HO-12 lamp I got too had a broken spring on it but Mike/PTS is shipping me out another - Mike you ROCK ! Is this normal with these lamps or was this on just a defect ya think? Can they be soldered back together - pretty small stuff and I am almost blind




.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, westfork's defective EO-13 is a really rare case, we check our LAs for 3 seperate times before shipping them out. But still we are all human I guess. 

TommyRox,

The large spring was supposed to be removed for use with the WE torchs, but I think you might be refering to the small center spring. 
I am pretty sure that it might be broken during the shipping stage as a broken spring will definately not get over looked or our Quality Control should all be fired.

But I am glad that everything is fine now, yes, Mike is a very fine gentleman to work with. 

PS. yes you can solder the small center spring back to the LA.


----------



## brightb (Jan 27, 2007)

I wan't one too!  This is the light I will use get into the world of rechargables and after market bulb options with , sounds like fun.

how do you use the candlepower discount at PTS?


----------



## Owen (Jan 27, 2007)

brightb, look here:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1276338&postcount=1


----------



## TommyRox (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Mark,

Thanks for addressing and you are correct - it was the center spring that makes contact with the battery that was broken but should recieve the replacement next week.



I am buying a new soldering gun ( I was looking for an excuse ) and will see if I can repair this one nevertheless. 

http://photos.imageevent.com/tommyrox/misc/websize/HO12%20Lamp%20_8_.JPG

http://photos.imageevent.com/tommyrox/misc/websize/HO12%20Lamp%20_3_.JPG


----------



## DUQ (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like it was just a bad spring and not a problem with manufacturing.


----------



## brightb (Feb 1, 2007)

I ordered the 13v conversion kit-- extender/bulb only, not the completes kit, as the batteries can't be shipped to Canada. I also got the tail cap charger. Now, which batteries do I get? The complete kit comes with LRB150's and LRB168a's are mentioned in the description for the conversion. What's the difference? and are there limitations for the tail cap charger? Will it charge AW 2200mAh 18650 batteries?
I am obviously new to recharchables, so any input you guys have will be great

thanks,

Bill


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Feb 1, 2007)

brightb said:


> I ordered the 13v conversion kit-- extender/bulb only, not the completes kit, as the batteries can't be shipped to Canada.



You can order Wolf Eyes batteries directly from Wolf Eyes of Canada here.



brightb said:


> I also got the tail cap charger. Now, which batteries do I get? The complete kit comes with LRB150's and LRB168a's are mentioned in the description for the conversion. What's the difference? and are there limitations for the tail cap charger? Will it charge AW 2200mAh 18650 batteries?


Wolf Eyes makes two 13V conversion kits. The short kit uses 150A cells. These are the length of 1.5 123A "primary' lithium cells. The long kit uses 168A cells. These are the length of two 123A cells. The tail cap charger will work with both lengths. You might want to pick up the DC tailcap charger, too.

To see all Wolf Eyes and Lumens Factory 13V parts and accessories at PTS, search for 13V or click here.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 1, 2007)

brightb said:


> Now, which batteries do I get? The complete kit comes with LRB150's and LRB168a's are mentioned in the description for the conversion. What's the difference? and are there limitations for the tail cap charger? Will it charge AW 2200mAh 18650 batteries?


Battery sizes:
18650 = 168A
17670 = 168S
18500 = 150A
17500 = 150S
14500 = AA
16340 = CR123
10440 = AAA

The first 2 figures is the cell diameter, and the second 2 figures is the length (both in millimeters). So for example, the 18650 cell is 18mm dia x 65mm long. Why there is fifth figure, a zero on the end, I have no idea!

Rechargeables can vary in size from primaries and from one manufacturer to another.


----------



## shoe (Feb 1, 2007)

brightb said:


> I ordered the 13v conversion kit-- extender/bulb only, not the completes kit, as the batteries can't be shipped to Canada. I also got the tail cap charger. Now, which batteries do I get? The complete kit comes with LRB150's and LRB168a's are mentioned in the description for the conversion. What's the difference? and are there limitations for the tail cap charger? Will it charge AW 2200mAh 18650 batteries?
> I am obviously new to recharchables, so any input you guys have will be great
> 
> thanks,
> ...



AW sells protected and unprotected cells and chargers in THIS THREAD. 
I've purchased from him without problems before.


----------



## brightb (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys, I know what I need to get now. 

Paul, thanks for the link to that store, I didn't know it existed. I'll get my batts 
from there.

This site is the best for rapid knowledgable responses! :goodjob:


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (Feb 2, 2007)

Just so you know, i've originally ordered a m90x and was pleased with the output using 2 x 18650 from AW and the HO-9L from Lumens Factory..... then I thought what the heck, get the conversion kit (18650 extension tube and 13v WE lamp) and 3 more of AW's new 18650's.... well got everything in yesterday and when nightfall came, it was fun time... it was slightly foggy and fullmoon light outside but as Quickbeam said in FLR review site, the M90-13V puts out a wall of white light.... it was like "daylight" again.... amazing...

i would like to note that after the conversion the light is on the long side... longer than a [email protected] 2D now by about 3/4 inches... oh well if i need compactness i'll just take my 9D raider despite losing a lot of lumens....... yeah i know, no pictures so its kinda worthless but i never do beamshots and there are beamshots aplenty around the site anyway...


----------



## shoe (Feb 4, 2007)

I waiting to see what's happening with the mysterious M300.

300 Lumens, 3 18650 cells but with a cell carrier and compact size.


----------

